
Training Your Brain So That You Don’t Need Reading Glasses - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/27/upshot/training-your-brain-so-that-you-dont-need-reading-glasses.html?partner=qz&_r=0
======
isaiahg
What about nearsightedness? I can read print just fine, but restaurant menus
hung up high are the worst.

